# To All Memebers of this Board



## Mule (Oct 21, 2009)

We all know that we all can't be on the board at all times. Some of us actually have jobs, dang it!     If anyone sees any type of pornographic material, spam, or any objectionable material posted, please let a moderator know!

It may be a good idea for a specific forum, (I know, another forum.....)where members can post that there may be a violation of the rules. Maybe even post a link to the thread. A moderator can see that there is a new post within that forum and know immediately that there may be a potential problem and get to it a lot quicker.

I will do the best job at moderating I can possibly do, however I will probably make mistakes. Hopefully they will be few and far between!

As this board grows there will be more and more members with a bigger possibility of a moderator missing something. With everyones help, we could make this board one that we are all proud of.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

I agree Mule!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

Yep!  Please bare with me also as a Moderator.  As JD brought up in another thread.....I'm not a  :ugeek:  so I have allot to learn/study on the operations of the site.


----------



## pyrguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

We all have a lot to learn, myself included.

Where everyone can help is to report inappropriate posts by using the report button. The red ! in the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## cboboggs (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

agree completely.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

What if I like it?  Can I download it before turning her it?

ah,ha,ha,ha.

Ya'll are going to do great.  This is going to be a learning experience for all of us.  Six months from now, you'll be able to cut my posts and kick me out; before I finish posting.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> What if I like it?  Can I download it before turning her it?ah,ha,ha,ha.
> 
> Ya'll are going to do great.  This is going to be a learning experience for all of us.  Six months from now, you'll be able to cut my posts and kick me out; before I finish posting.
> 
> Uncle Bob


Six months from now we will know what you are going to post before you post it and change your font color to white automagically.  :mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 22, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

That was funny....I can't wait to get that Moderator Control Panel (MCP) I was reading up on.  Wow....I can put a MCP behind FMWB :lol:

Just kidding...I respect most dearly those who achieve that designation...even Pack


----------



## forensics (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

* Well Hello guys And Gals *

I bet ya'll thought you were done with me  :lol:

I guess this stuff about offensive posts means I can't say what I really feel about the BB natzies

The one thing about all this is I feel like I have found my way back home ...Thanks Jeff

WoW UB and Conarb I never thought I would be so glad to see yall.

(is this what its like to wake up in heaven ..or what?)

Let the debate begin!!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

Welcome forensics!

Right now we are still in the "Honeymoon" phase but will be right back to debating and arguing soon.  Get in touch with as many people as you could to direct them over to this forum.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

Forensic,

Welcome,  glad you made it.  Were just glad that everyone is making it here; we'll get back to our old debates after we settle in.   

If you have contact with any of the other Fire Guys; let them know where we are.  Marshal Mark; for one; hasn't showed up yet.

They thought they wiped us out; but, they just made us stronger.

Uncle Bob


----------



## forensics (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

I can already feel the love!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

Yes Forensics, glad you made it over


----------



## jpranch (Oct 24, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

Forensics, good to see you here! It is excellent to see the old and new faces on this site. 130 registered and counting! Not bad for the first week!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

FMWB,

I like your avatar. Hilarious.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

*Daddy-O-*

Check out the video in my profile, it's even better


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 25, 2009)

Re: To All Memebers of this Board

Well, the only thing I've seen so far that could be even close to considered pornographic is the _naked ass _avatar in the initial post.    :lol:


----------

